# How close we came to Financial Armageddon



## Murt10 (27 May 2009)

Hour long Frontline documentary on the financial crisis - Inside the Meltdown - and how close the whole financial system came to complete breakdown. Problems were much worse than I thought at the time. 

(The quality of the picture is the best I have ever come across.) 


[broken link removed]


Murt


----------



## Peter C (25 Sep 2009)

Very Good, 
I suggest watching only when you have time because it explains so much that I couldn't leave until the very end.
Thanks Murt.


----------

